
Content Marketing and Collaboration for Freelancers [audio] - JoshDoody
http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0120-content-marketing-collaboration-wbrian-casel/
======
chris_hawk
Hey! Chris here - I'm the interviewer in this podcast.

This was a good talk with Brian (I think he posts here as casjam if you want
to look him up).

If anyone has questions about the episode, feel free to post 'em up! I'm happy
to stick around and answer.

